# Anti smoking ban info



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.minnesotansagainstsmokingbans.com/

This site has a ton of info and studies particularly about ETS - Environmental tobacco smoke and second hand smoke. The layout is bad but the wealth of information is astounding.

I do not deny that smoking is bad for one's health especially if not done with moderation and especially cigarette smoking. I have however, read more study abstracts so far indicating that second hand smoke cannot be proven to be dangerous than the opposite.

Enjoy and give those militant anti-smokers you know something to read.

Till


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link,,last year I contacted my congress woman and senator as well as the governor,,the governor said to the news media that he would sign a ban but would like the private clubs to not be included,, well the bill came before him with an all inclusive ban and he went ahead and signed ,,then on the news ,,at the signing these adult anti smoking zealots were shouting and high fiving each other.. All this governor could have said was that he would sign a bill only if the private clubs were exempt and he would probably have gotten the bill that way.. I'll never vote for him again...

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

my ex gf was a militant non smoker. The arguments we would have....


----------

